# Game of Scraps!



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I was out in the shop yesterday doing some cleaning and organizing after completing my last slinger endeavor. Im one of those who cuts some wood and takes a long look at the spoils before tossing anything out. Im my case, I work with mostly mesquite and I grill my dinner on the scraps which cant be turned into something else. Unfortunately for me, or maybe fortunately..., I grilled a whole feral hog piglet a few weeks back and burned off the majority of my mesquite and oak scraps. Anyway, I decided I was going to force my scrap heap into a first class slingshot and thought it would be interesting to see what others might come up with if they were to do the same.

Im going to offer up a challenge to the slingshot makers of this forum. The challenge is to make a serviceable AND safe to shoot slingshot made from ONLY the small scraps you have mindlessly collected in your workshop. Some off the cuff rules Id like to suggest would be:

- the slingshot needs to be what the forum would consider full size. No credit card size/BB shooter stuff as it takes nothing to find a small scrap of that size.

- if you use a core element in your glue-up it needs to be scrap as well. (if the core can be cut in one solid piece, it isnt scrap is it?)

-Photo record of the materials used will be provided.

-No pieces larger than 1" (2.54 cm) in width may be used to assemble the final product.

Ill give some examples of what Im doing with my scraps.

Here is the pile im working with. As you can see, there is one board where I rough cut a slinger out of. Cant use a piece that large and it will need to be cut up considerably to meet the 1" (2.54cm) width rule.



In this picture I have reduced that pile into very much small bits. None of these are wider than 3/8" in my case but you can go as wide as 1" and as long and thick as you wish. Please ignore the big bits on the right side of the picture, they are not going into this project, just the uniform pile on the left will be used.



This picture is just an example of how one might assemble a slinger out of scraps. Im not going this route as its kinda too simple but it is still fair game if you want to go that route. The pattern is also for general reference to the size of what I consider a full size slingshot.



The rules can certainly be altered if there is interest. Although I respect all aspects of slingshot making I think HDPE construction will need to be excluded as scrap is what they come from to start with.

Any takers? Maybe some sort of exchange at the end? Winner gets an e-cookie?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Too bad i dont have scraps.

I look forwards to seeing the results


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll have take a look at my scraps, I usually use mine for palm swells or caps, I'm not sure if I have enough "large" pieces. I did use some scraps recently for a PFS, that is easier then full size, but maybe, any points for not using a bandsaw, lol, I hand saw all my stuff. Can't wait to see what you come up with, let the scraping begin!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow cant wait for the end result

cheers


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok, looks like im in the lead so Im going to change a rule. The core can be solid if you use one. The reason is safety. Ive got a massive glue-up going on and if there is a weak link murphys law says it will be in a fork. Im going with a thin core to keep mine safe to shoot.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

is there a time limit? when does the slingshot have to be completed?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont see any need to rush this, just give it a go and see what happens. I just didnt have anything to BBQ when all this started.

Here is a clue as to where im heading. Broke it all way down before going back.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

This work to go very good!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I made this scrap wood shootera few weeks ago






would a metal core Luke this one be ok?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I made a solid core amendment a few posts later. Do the parts meet the scrap sizes above?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished one


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool idea for your scraps, i'm looking forward to the finished slingshot !


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Greavous said:


> I made a solid core amendment a few posts later. Do the parts meet the scrap sizes above?


Some are wider than 1". But none are thicker than 1/4" I also still have plenty of scrap and a steel core so I can make another that fits the bill


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Its all for fun so make another. I've got a couple more to build but not out of scraps.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I very seldom clean my work space, usually just enough to get a flat surface, and I have scrap wood everywhere. I was just wondering what I was going to do with this scrap and now I know. This is going to be good!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

W00t! Get to scrappin!

I had a rather mixed up day yesterday and every time I stopped to work on this slinger I somehow got stopped for hours at a time.

Im way past this point now, actually have a couple coats of finish on and decided I might as well do some checkering, and a holster....

Here is a couple pics. What Ive done since the initial pictures above is to cut various length sections of the glued up strips and then turn them 90° and glue them up again to make another board of scrap. Think end grain butcher block. Unfortunately for me, end grain is some of the slowest sanding one can do so Im glad that is behind me now.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you have the patience for that! Seriously! Bits like that and glue never end up flush and tidy for me


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, the sun is down and im so bad at taking pictures this is all I can bring myself to share for now. Tomorrow I plan to make a holster and get some decent pictures.

So here it is, a pile of scraps turned into a slingshot Id be caught dead shooting. Three coats of water based poly with a complete sand down in between coats.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

wow, very nice result!  checkers times two xD


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That's Really really cool!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow awesome, a really really nice shooter :wub:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cool compilation&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## Gary Columbus (Mar 6, 2014)

that's a beautiful piece


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Here are a couple shots taken out doors vs. the ol work mat.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a Greavous Butcher Block Beauty-with Checkering!!!!!! That is utter scrap sickness!! Great job Bud! :king: :bowdown:


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you sir! I started work on my next one this afternoon. Im not sure if its considered a natural or a board cut.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

I like checkers!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

is it bad that the greatness of the first entry made me quit straight away lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great! Nice job.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome lam!! It's going take me a while to cut things down with my dovetail saw :-l


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hold on, does it have to be wood


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

lexlow said:


> hold on, does it have to be wood


it has to be scraps under one inch in width. Id prefer to exclude HDPE simply because that is scrap to start with for the better part. The idea is really to make something nice out of crap.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hmm ok, i will try not to take that the wrong way, but i for one don't see what i do as scrap handling. Anyway, i know you did not mean anything lol i see it from your point of view.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Greavous said:


> lexlow said:
> 
> 
> > hold on, does it have to be wood
> ...


That's exactly what happened when I made my Art Deco Loris. So many bits of wood, lots of tedious fitting after laser cutting.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Greavous said:


> Here are a couple shots taken out doors vs. the ol work mat.


A nice craftsmanship, looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

After The Gluing Do You Just Cut And Sand It As If It Were A Normal Piece Of Wood?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Once the last of the glue up is dry I then bring all the wood even to the aluminum. Once everything is pretty much flush I usually round over all the edges and then proceed to giving the frame its overall shape. As for shape, I usually have an idea in my head where im going but that isnt always where I wind up, lol!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

From a few scraps to a good looking slingshot...well worth the effort!


----------

